# Mavericks bench dominates in win over Kings



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Jason Terry is accustomed to carrying the load for the Dallas bench. With the Mavericks missing three starters, the reigning Sixth Man of the Year got some much needed help from his fellow reserves Friday night. Terry scored 12 of his 20 points in the fourth quarter, Dallas got 52 points from the bench and the Mavericks beat the Sacramento Kings 104-102 for their fifth straight win. Dallas' reserves scored 25 of the team's 36 points in the fourth quarter as the Mavericks beat the Kings for the 12th consecutive time at home.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10406392/Mavericks-bench-dominates-in-win-over-Kings


----------

